
The next outbreak? We’re not ready – Bill Gates [2015] - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Af6b_wyiwI
======
doener
"If anything kills over 10 millione people in the next few decades, it's most
likely to be a highly infectious virus rather than a war."

